# Barnyard Mudboggers April 9th-11th!



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Gonna try and get a ride up at Barnyard Mudboggers in Fulton, MS the second weekend in April. If your down...post! If you can't come spend the weekend maybe you can come down and have a blast on Saturday!

Just trying to get a idea on who all's comin'!

Lookin' forward to seeing YOU there!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Ill try to make plans to be able to make it. Ill probably just come up early Saturday if I can make it


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll ride.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

sweet!

TTT


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

im there !!!:rockn:


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Great! The more the merrier! 

I went last weekend, and theres no doubt its gonna be a awesome ride!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Almost have my 300 4x4 together....

Bump!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Tacoma i'm on the come if i can list right now. With my work situation i'm doing things i use to not have to do like work weekends. So i don't want to say i can make it for sure when i really don't know. One thing is for sure though. If i can i will be there riding.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweet!

Can't argue with that!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

_*- Special Event -
*_
*Saturday April 10th: Relay For Life Ride* *ATV & UTV Mud Races* *2:00 PM at the Mud Pit*

*All Race Entry Fees Go To Relay For Life*

Turns out its going to be a Relay for Life ride this particualar weekend...should make for a good crowd!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool I'm planning on coming. I gotta go pick up my 4 wheeler and get it changed back into mud form again.


----------



## map1988 (Jan 7, 2010)

I should be able to make it. i was there sunday and had a ball


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I hope my head makes it in time! If not....I'll ride with bad valve guides


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Head comes in tomorrow.

Two-Duh-Tawp!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

if it doesnt stop raining tmrw then there will be no chance of me making it with a bike. My only place to work on it is outside so its gotta stop raining. I sure hate I might miss this big ride especially with all the rain coming through


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Get a cheap tent and don't sweat it. Jlc performance and me fixed my bike in the pouring rain under a pop up tent.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

2 days of good weather....soo...

Ya got it done yet? 

Got my junk ready (except for a quick valve adjust which I may or may not do) and the truck hooked to the trailer! Going to leave around 8am. Trying to arrive at the park around 10am.

I'll be in a white toyota tacoma 4x4 xtra cab with a black trailer. Should have my 300 and a 09 green stock 650i or a 04 green 450 Kodiak.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Naw turns out the front outter joint may or may not be salvaged. Wheel studs didn't get in. Also had some things come up that needed attended to back home so I won't make this one. Ill have to get with you on another weekend and ride


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

well tacoma count me out my water pump wasn't here when i got home so no riding for me this weekend gonna be perfect riding weather and im gonna be stuck at home this suck. :rant:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm out, I'm still in Bentonville.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got the truck loaded and ready to go. Me and my son will be there. He's riding the little 2wd Recon. I still need to by a regulator/rectifier for the old AC 400 4wd.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

lol.

Looks like its me and you Metal Man

I just got off the phone with a buddy that has just got his 300 built...Trying to walk him through jetting over the phone so he can make it tomorrow...talk about a pain! 
OHHH BTW!
I broke my snatch strap last time around...are you bringing something to recover with or do I need to stop by and get another HF elcheapo snatch strap?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I got a elcheapo pull rope with me.


----------



## map1988 (Jan 7, 2010)

*fulton*

i have about 4 people coming with me i am also loaded and ready too go what time are yall goin to be there


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

we'll be there at or before 10am.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

All and all it was a good time!

Racing wasn't quite as "organized" as I had thought it would be, but we definatley got a good show .

I had a ring turn loose on me within the first 2hrs of riding, so I only got to hit one hole. Definately good ridin' with ya Metal Man maybe we can get up and do it again soon!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Man that sucks any idea on who one the races?


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats what I was talking about by being "organized". It was a benifit race so there was no "pot"...everyone just racing for pride. No shootout just roll up and make a pass against yer bud.

There were 2 pretty BA BRP's out there on 32 backs. One with crushloks and one on ss312's...I'm pretty sure Metal Man got some vid's!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh I see looking forward to a vid or 2


----------



## map1988 (Jan 7, 2010)

yea i had a good time too i would have like to have seen more racing but thats ok wish i could have met you guys maybe next time we can get up with each other


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah i'm putting together a video. I'll post it up later. I had so many and a bunch of them were long. So i trimmed them down into one video. I need a better camera though. Mine is outdated.

Brent wish you and D had made it. Maybe next time.

I enjoyed riding with you Andrew" Tacoma". Cool dude for sure. We will do it again. Sooner then later i hope.


----------

